# How do I install LED Driver?



## goodbengal (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi I know nothing about electrical stuff, how do I install this LED driver? I already have lighting installed in my closet and its wired for when I open the door the lights go on. I took out the old halogen bulbs bought some led bulbs but it flickers. I found out I need this LED driver to regulate the power or something like that. This is a view of my led driver and ontop of my closet. Any help is greatly appreicated! thanks!


----------



## DIWdiver (Feb 8, 2014)

Well, hopefully you have 220-240 volt mains, and lighting that's designed for 12 volts DC. If not, you have the wrong driver.

Assuming you do, you just connect the mains at the PRI side, with the neutral wire connected to the side marked N and the Line wire connected to the side marked L.

Then your lighting should have two wires, one marked + and one -. Connect them to the corresponding terminals on the SEC side.

That's it!

If you can't find the + and - side on your lighting, chances are pretty good you have lighting that's designed for AC input. If it isn't marked 12VDC somewhere, it's probably not a good match for this driver.


----------



## goodbengal (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for the info, how do I tell if I have 220-240 volt mains?


----------



## SemiMan (Feb 9, 2014)

goodbengal said:


> Thanks for the info, how do I tell if I have 220-240 volt mains?



You will not like this answer but based on the wiring job you have sent pictures of and the fact you don't know your mains voltage I can't in good conscious suggest more DIY till you increase your wiring knowledge for which there are many good books . I suggest sticking to a bulb and figuring out why it flickers first. Does it flicker on another circuit?


----------



## evilc66 (Feb 10, 2014)

That's not a true LED driver. It's an MR16 transformer that is LED compatible. You need to give us more information as to what you are doing, but I do agree with SemiMan in that you need to learn a lot more about basic house wiring before you go trying to rewire something.


----------



## CyclingSalmon14 (Feb 11, 2014)

I aggre if you dont even know your own home voltage I would be worried about any wiring, for your own safety. Ill freely admit I dont even know how ot wire a plug, Yhea I know sad! =( Replaceing a bulb is about as far as my electrical knowledge goes.

If your in the UK it will be 230V (220-240) Most of USA is 110V (I think but dont quote me on that) and Im not sure for europe / anywere else.


----------



## inetdog (Feb 11, 2014)

All of US is 120 volt nominal, although actual voltage may be slightly higher or lower for an individual location.
Probably never lower than 110.
The service will be opposite polarity 120 volts to ground, allowing 240 volt loads to be connected also.
Commercial service will usually be three phase in a variety of combinations, with the lowest being 120v to ground and 208 from line to line. (Or what is called "high leg" with 240v line to line but with one of those phases center tapped to provide two 120v to ground circuits.)
Note that where I used ground above it would be more correct to say neutral.


----------



## RoGuE_StreaK (Feb 11, 2014)

If the nick is any indicator (Bengal), could be India or Bangladesh, which are both 230V 50Hz. Just sayin', can't assume anything at all until we know where he (she?) is from.
And yeah, goodbengal, DO NOT try your own wiring until your knowledge level comes waaaaay up from where it currently is.


----------



## goodbengal (Feb 11, 2014)

Wow thanks for all the responses, I live in a condo building in Vancouver Canada. Ya my wife is looking for an electrician now.. its hard we hired one off craigslist and he put my halogen lamp/fan on the carpet to test it and melted the carpet now I'm trying to stay away from hiring electricians and do it myself but I clearly don't know what I'm doing but its so hard to find an electrician that knows what they are doing.


----------



## SemiMan (Feb 11, 2014)

Nope .. Licensed electricians in Canada certainly know what they are doing and are insured. They generally are not advertising on Craigslist.

Semiman


----------



## DIWdiver (Feb 11, 2014)

SemiMan said:


> Nope .. Licensed electricians in Canada certainly know what they are doing and are insured. They generally are not advertising on Craigslist.
> 
> Semiman



+1

If you can't work in trade with someone who knows what he's doing, hire a pro. He/she will know what he/she's doing, and won't melt your carpet (or worse).

I don't know for sure, but it's probably illegal to pay someone who's not licensed, and it's definitely illegal to get paid if you're not licensed.


----------



## dc38 (Feb 11, 2014)

Also remember that in this case, being grounded is a VERY good thing. If possible, get some way to test the driver so it doesn't short out after installation and burn your house down... I recently started working at a commercial lighting manufacturer and test a bunch of drivers at any given time. Some of them start sparking and the test will terminate immediately with a "FAIL" status and an obnoxious extended beeeeeeeeep.


----------

